# Boer Registration Question



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

There is a doe we bought who will be joining our herd in a couple weeks. She is a lovely little doe and has a show record already. 

We use ABGA primarily, but there is a local show here that is USBGA only. This doe will be at the top of her age class and I'd LOVE to bring her to this show, but she is ABGA only and her sire and dam are both ABGA as well. All 4 of her grandparents are USBGA though. 

Does anyone know if I can still get her USBGA with just the grandparent's reg. numbers? Or would her sire still need to be USBGA first? I doubt I'll convince the breeder to register him USBGA so I will be really bummed if that is the only way... 

We are on the road right now so I don't have a way to call. I did email USBGA this morning though, but they take forever to get back with me usually...  And it's the weekend anyway.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes usbga excepts all abga boers and Ibga also .

Instead of email call 1877-640-4242 Annette will answer all ur question you have .


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Or, you can wait till showtime. If she places you have I think a 10 day window to get her in USBGA.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmmm, that's good news. Would I submit an app for reg to USBGA and put both of her parents ABGA #'s on?? 

Like I said... I DON'T have a phone with me. Otherwise I would call on Monday.  We're on vacation!!  

Really??? I have never heard that you could do that before Nancy! Register an ABGA only Boer in a USBGA only show? Huh! Always learning...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

USBGA will accept the ABGA papers. But in order to receive the points she has to be USBGA within the 10 day period after the show. It could even be 14 days I dont remember.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Just enter in the show and bring her. You can decide if you want to register her USBGA later. Like Nancy said. USBGA will give her papers based on her ABGA registration. You are good to go if you want to be. I'm not sure if you have to send your ABGA papers to USBGA or not. They will send them back to you if you do. Only draw back I know of is when you take grand champion percentage with her (and you might), they won't give you the rosette or the cool blanket or whatever they are giving away right then because you aren't USBGA *yet*.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

And I would direct anymore of your questions, Victoria, to Wendy Cummins. It's her show. She'll want you there.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks a lot Nancy and Tim! I appreciate your help! I had no idea you could do that! Awesome! I am talking about the SW WA show actually Tim. Shirley H. does this one in August. 

So basically I could bring her and show her and just have bragging rights if she wins? No rosette or points, just bragging rights. Hard to believe you can do that! ??


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm still confused as to how to get her registered with USBGA. I'll just call USBGA as soon as we get back home.  We do have time before the shows, but I love to get things done as soon as I can...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> So basically I could bring her and show her and just have bragging rights if she wins? No rosette or points, just bragging rights. Hard to believe you can do that! ??


Oops.  I've seen it happen where the champion or reserve is ABGA only registered. There is always an awkward moment there when someone mentions they can't give the goodies. I know for a fact Nancy is right about the points if you quickly register the goat with the USBGA. Now can you then somehow get your goodies? That I don't know. You have enough time to get the USBGA papers before the show it sounds like. Yes, call USBGA.

I might take Hope and her mother up to Stanwood for that show. "Hope" would still make the 0-3 month class by one day. I'll have to see if I have any horses running.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I sent a copy, not the original when my (abga) % doe was grand in usbga show. Paperwork all went smooth, but then again my buck was dual registered & I think I had already joined USBGA it's just that the doe was not. 
She did get her rosette in the ring.
There are some hoops I dont jump through till the last minute.
But with your stock maybe you should get into USBGA ahead of time.
Just dont bring yours to Monroe in a few weeks.


(you know Im just ribbing you)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea, that's what I was thinking... a very awkward moment!!! 

That would be awesome if you could bring Hope to Stanwood! Wish we could go but no way after this trip and then with another long drive to deliver a goat the day before...

I received an email from Annette this morning. She wrote just to let us know how much she enjoyed looking at our website, and suggested we should change the way we write out the teats. I put 1-1 on all and she said we should put 1 and 1. Not a word about what I originally emailed about though. That was sweet of her though to email about our site, especially on the weekend.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

nancy d said:


> I sent a copy, not the original when my (abga) % doe was grand in usbga show. Paperwork all went smooth, but then again my buck was dual registered & I think I had already joined USBGA it's just that the doe was not.
> She did get her rosette in the ring.
> There are some hoops I dont jump through till the last minute.
> But with your stock maybe you should get into USBGA ahead of time.
> ...


Huh. Wow. That's cool.  Well, I'm hoping we can get her registered here before we show her USBGA. We are members with both.

 Don't worry, that show is like 3 1/2 hours from us 1 way... I'm not about to drag 3 goats all the way out there...  That's all we have this year... Paint Ball from Leslie, Liberty and Dazzle. And maybe Ruby's buck at Big Top.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yea, that's what I was thinking... a very awkward moment!!!
> 
> That would be awesome if you could bring Hope to Stanwood! Wish we could go but no way after this trip and then with another long drive to deliver a goat the day before...
> 
> I received an email from Annette this morning. She wrote just to let us know how much she enjoyed looking at our website, and suggested we should change the way we write out the teats. I put 1-1 on all and she said we should put 1 and 1. Not a word about what I originally emailed about though. That was sweet of her though to email about our site, especially on the weekend.


LOL, I put 1+1, which equals 2  To me, your way, my way, her way, all describes what they are, you can put it anyway that you like.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep.  She also suggested we change one of the pictures on our home page. She said it wasn't the best picture for a first impression. I'm still going to leave it there, but I do like it when people give suggestions for our site... which I rarely ever get! She wrote a very, very nice email so I'm not trying to make it sound like a strange email... just interesting the two things she suggested.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Everyone, has their own taste and likes, some may like one picture over another. While others, with that same picture, may not like it as well. I guess you can't please everyone. 

It does help at times, when someone give's good idea's and advice,to your site, it is a matter of, if we agree to it and feel comfortable changing it or leaving it be.


----------

